# Stuff on my engine



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hopefully there are two pictures of my 342AC attached. As you can see it's a whiteish color. I have attempted to clean with dawn and warm water with no success. Because it is a metal Shell I'm resistant to try any type of spray on solution to get it off. Any suggestions would be helpful as usual...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it is corrosion. Were the iron parts rusty also?

I assume you are going to repaint, if so I would try a brass bristle brush to remove it, a little sanding and then paint.

If you do not plan to repaint, I think I would try some WD-40 and a nylon bristle brush.

Others with more experience will also provide more answers.

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In the past I have had success with WD40 and a small bristle brush. Since that is inside the shell it will not do any harm.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Good idea. Never considered WD-40 and using it inside the shell would eliminate any problems. I had not considered repainting the shell because when I got this there was no problem. Never thought about rust....thanks.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you do plan on re-painting, I'd be happy to sand-blast it for you and get it back "into the white". Just pay shipping both ways..


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

daveh219 said:


> Good idea. Never considered WD-40 and using it inside the shell would eliminate any problems. I had not considered repainting the shell because when I got this there was no problem. Never thought about rust....thanks.:smilie_daumenpos:


If it's white that would suggest aluminum oxide. Whereas rust, which is ferrous oxide, would be red.

Either way WD-40 is a good idea.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> If you do plan on re-painting, I'd be happy to sand-blast it for you and get it back "into the white". Just pay shipping both ways..


flyernut,
We do need to live closer, so we can play with cars, trains, and you can sand blast my stuff too.
Aflyer


----------



## Quetico (Jan 3, 2016)

On the die-cast trucks and perhaps your boiler, A friend used a hair dryer or heat gun to get rid of the residue. Just make sure nothing plastic is or meltable attached.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The whitish residue on the casting is likely from the zinc in the casting. Heating it will not hurt anything but neither will it help if it is from the zinc. WD40 will assist in removing it plus help to prevent it from returning. 
The heat gun (a hair dryer is more than adequate) is used to remove the white residue that appears on the plastic link couplers. That residue is a mold release agent. Heating it allows the white residue to be wiped off.
I have never seen much white residue on die cast truck side frames. If heatying it took it off, great. Otherwise WD40 is safe to use on the diecast (or sheetmetal) truck sideframes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> flyernut,
> We do need to live closer, so we can play with cars, trains, and you can sand blast my stuff too.
> Aflyer


That's a deal!!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Aflyer and Amflyer are the bomb*

Aflyer and AMflyer...you guys are proof that there isn't anything that can't be solved on this forum. The WD-40 trick worked GREAT. Took the "crap" off with a little elbow grease and actually shined up the body...which brings me to my next question??
Should I wash this engine again only drying it completely after getting the WD off??? or just leave it to evaporate on it's own??

Regardless...you guys "rock":appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave,
It seems we all take turns having solutions or answers that work, thank you for the kind words.

I personally like a matte finish better, so I would probably wash the outside and leave the inside as you have it. But that is my preference, shiny is good too. 

Looking forward to pics when you have it all back together.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Give it a good wash with dish soap, and the hottest water you can stand. After it's been cleaned, the metal will be very hot and will help with the evaporating. Sometimes we used to take our M-16's into the shower with us to get the crude out of them.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I normally do not use WD40 on any visible painted surfaces. When doing the hot water cleaning be careful around the stamped lettering under the cab windows. I try to not get that wet to avoid damage.


----------

